

Chaos Computer Club on the blocking of our website in UK - sasvari
http://ccc.de/en/updates/2014/ccc-censored-in-uk

======
DanBC
Previous discussion around this TL:DR

This is an optional filter provided by ISPs. Most are opt-in for existing
customers; opt-out for new customers. They've been around for a long time for
mobile users. Turning them off usually means visiting a web page and clicking
boxes.

This is not a court-ordered ban - seen when torrent sites get blocked. This is
not part of the IWF blocklist of images of child sexual abuse.

------
sktrdie
Surely the future of the Web will be a decentralized one, without a single
point of failure. No matter the policies or laws we have in place, this will
continue happening somewhere. We need to fix this from a technical point of
view if we truly want everybody to continue using the Web.

Thanks to relatively new technology like Bitcoin, I'm more convinced than ever
that decentralization of information is possible with little latency to
propagate changes across the whole network.

------
robin_reala
It’s definitely not blocked by Sky, I can get to their site fine. Are we
talking about the default blacklist at an ISP level that you can turn off? I
agree that it shouldn’t be there, but it’s not a ‘Great Firewall of Britain’
(the closest to that would be the Internet Watch Foundation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Watch_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Watch_Foundation)
)

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8706366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8706366)

------
brute
Alternative link in case of censorship:

[https://213.73.89.123/en/updates/2014/ccc-censored-in-
uk](https://213.73.89.123/en/updates/2014/ccc-censored-in-uk)

------
jsfowler
Its not blocked for me. Never seen it blocked anywhere in the UK

------
ingomaro
UK - _facepalm_

